# Puppy driving me crazy



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Ok, I understand puppies are babies and I am trying very hard to train him to be nice little dog. But really frustrated. I have ex-pen in living room. He uses his pee pads fine but poops anywhere in ex-pen, then steps in it before I can scramble to pick it up. I am always doing paw baths and floor clean up. He walks on his pee pads so his white paws are yellow. 

When I let him out of ex-pen, he is biting everything. Unties my shoes, pulling on drapes, play bites me and my clothes, my long hair, bites comb, brush. Haven't tried brushing teeth as so hard to get him to even sit still on my lap. I play with him, throwing toys and playing tug a war. I sprayed bitter apple to stop his chewing on wood furniture. I usually only let him out of ex-pen about 15 minutes at a time and limited to living room where I am. and I get so frustrated with him. He has chew toys in ex-pen. His favorite toy outside pen is empty water bottle. 

He is perfect angel at night in crate, never whining always clean and dry in morning.

I must be doing something wrong. Would really like to take him outside for potty but either raining or grass so wet. Means I have to bathe him after every time outside and he hates baths. I don't him to associate outside with negative bath each time. When outside, he runs around a like bat out of hell.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

LUVmyHava said:


> Ok, I understand puppies are babies and I am trying very hard to train him to be nice little dog. But really frustrated. I have ex-pen in living room. He uses his pee pads fine but poops anywhere in ex-pen, then steps in it before I can scramble to pick it up. I am always doing paw baths and floor clean up. He walks on his pee pads so his white paws are yellow.
> 
> When I let him out of ex-pen, he is biting everything. Unties my shoes, pulling on drapes, play bites me and my clothes, my long hair, bites comb, brush. Haven't tried brushing teeth as so hard to get him to even sit still on my lap. I play with him, throwing toys and playing tug a war. I sprayed bitter apple to stop his chewing on wood furniture. I usually only let him out of ex-pen about 15 minutes at a time and limited to living room where I am. and I get so frustrated with him. He has chew toys in ex-pen. His favorite toy outside pen is empty water bottle.
> 
> ...


I cannot speak to potty training issues. However, when my dogs go out in the rain or wet grass to potty I do not bathe them. I just wipe them down with a towel. I would think too many baths would dry out the skin. My dogs rarely get a bath unless they roll in something awful but I realize this is probably the exception. I do brush and comb them each day and make sure the private parts, eyes and paws are clean.


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

mudpuppymama said:


> However, when my dogs go out in the rain or wet grass to potty I do not bathe them. I just wipe them down with a towel. I would think too many baths would dry out the skin.


After being outside when wet he has mud and grass all over him, especially between paw pads. Seems bath only option. I have only been letting him out once a week when been sunny a few days but still lots of mud.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

LUVmyHava said:


> After being outside when wet he has mud and grass all over him, especially between paw pads. Seems bath only option. I have only been letting him out once a week when been sunny a few days but still lots of mud.


One thing my neighbor did with her dogs from little on is to have a designated potty area in the yard which has gravel on it. She also has stepping stones leading to it. Her dogs always go in this area and can get there and back without getting into grass and mud. I wish I had done this early on with my dogs.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would not play tug of war with a puppy that is pulling on drapes, clothes or hair. I feel like you are just encouraging that tugging behavior. Maybe play fetch instead. If the puppy is pooping all over the expen then it may be too big of a space for him. Keep it just large enough for sleeping area and potty area. Enlarge the space as he gets reliable about going on the pad every time. Do it gradually. If the puppy is getting too muddy and dirty in the yard you should bring him out on a leash so you can control his movements. Dirty paws should be manageable with baby wipes or a paw only bath in the sink with a little water. You really need to control his environment at this age and not give him more freedom than he can handle. He is just being a puppy!


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

I have his ex-pen with very little free space. Just bed, potty pad in tray, water bowl. Remove food dish as soon as done eating. He even pooped in his water bowl once. It's like he is used to just pooping wherever, doesn't have any sense about it. 

He is great about using puppy pad. I tell him to go pee before I let him out of ex-pen and he does. He does not like to poop on puppy pad. Maybe I should get him a second puppy pad tray. I change puppy pad about 4x per day. 

He plays fetch and loves to attack squeaky pig. But very short attention span. Jumps from one thing to another. One moment he's playing with empty water bottle. Next moment he is tugging on drapes or biting my toes.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LUVmyHava said:


> I must be doing something wrong.


I would like to make the following suggestions:
1. Change the pee pads in his ex pen frequently with a fresh one - after every use if necessary to keep him clean.
2. Take him outside starting with every half hour and then work your way up gradually to every two hours. Give him no more than 5 minutes to poop or potty when outside. When not successful take him back to his expen. If successful, reward heavily with a couple of treats and lavish praise, and then back to expen
3. I understand it is raining outside. Use an umbrella to cover him and you
4. Get a piece of astroturf or indoor/outdoor carpet (about 5x8 or so) as his outside potty/poop place. Just leave it in place on the ground until the weather drys out. Carry him out to that place or put him on a leash and guide him to that area. No shenanigans or play permitted when taking him out for this task. It's all business on your part.
5. Don't bathe him when bringing back inside, just a quick towel dry if necessary.
6 No rewards when he goes in his expen. Havanese puppies are quick studies, they learn quickly that going outside is where the rewards are.

Puppies of every breed are a handful. Biting and chewing on everything is normal, especially when teething. They soon grow out of it and you will forget about all the work and frustration it was. But Ricky's favorite toy, even at 5 years old, is still an empty, one litre plastic water bottle. He loves that loud crackling sound.

Many people don't want all the work and training associated with a puppy and therefore get a dog that is at least a year old or they will get a rescue. Puppies have their pros and cons, but they sure are cute and they do grow out of it relatively quickly.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

My previous dog was 14 months old when I got him. He was so easy. already potty trained and didn't chew anything. I haven't had a puppy for 40 years so feel like a clueless new mommy.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

The puppy phase can be exhausting for you, but the technique I found most useful during that phase (which included nipping, running around crazy etc) is to exhaust the puppy with exercise (age appropriate, don’t overwalk when too young etc). Our trainer taught us a game to play where we stand apart and offer treats...Cassie would run like crazy between us and wear herself out while we remained fairly stationary. We varied it by “hiding” around the corner of a wall, and calling “come Cassie”. We even developed a technique for indoors, down hallways, around corners. She loved the game, it wore her out without wearing us out. Only drawback is it requires two people. 

I don’t have any advice to share on potty stuff, but the crazy puppy stuff does go away as they get older so you just have to be patient up(oh, adolescent behavior can also drive you crazy, just as they start settling down, teenage behavior starts up but it does go away too) .


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

I bought a mesh harness last week but it is too big for him right now. So ordered a collar so I can take him outside on leash to potty often without him running around like a bat out of hell. I can keep him on concrete which should help keep him from getting so dirty.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

LUVmyHava said:


> I bought a mesh harness last week but it is too big for him right now. So ordered a collar so I can take him outside on leash to potty often without him running around like a bat out of hell. I can keep him on concrete which should help keep him from getting so dirty.


I would be afraid to use a collar on a small dog especially a puppy who is not leash trained. This could damage the trachea. Someone I know had a small Pomeranian that recently died from trachea collapse.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Definitely no collars for a rambunctious puppy! Zumba is 9 months old and I wouldn’t trust putting one on her.

I totally relate to everything you wrote. That is Zumba. Full of energy and independence, which has its good points and its frustrations. 
What I found really helped is having started her in training from 4 months. I learned a lot from the trainer, probably more than Zumba. But, best of all, when she’s being this super-high energy ball of fire, I tell her to sit and stay. That stops her from doing whatever naughty thing she was up to and it mellows her out. I am not saying those are the magic words every time, but she usually becomes manageable after that.

You’ve gotten some very good advice from the others here, but thought I’d throw that in, in case that was doable for you. The days when Zumba has even more energy than useable, I keep focused on that she won’t be a puppy forever. And the moments when she settles in my arms, something she has just started doing and she wouldn’t do before, a sweet little cuddly fur ball, I am so glad she and I have been able to figure it out together.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> I have used a snap on collar for potty trips outside in my yard since day one with Molly for over five years with no issues. I agree that a harness is necessary for walking your dog to protect the trachea, but trying to get one on a wiggly puppy that needs to get outside quickly to go potty seems crazy to me. I don't think we need to scare or shame someone who wants to buy a collar to use until their harness fits their puppy better.


Yes, when Ricky gets a head of steam up, at the end of a 6 foot lead, it can lift all four legs off the ground when the lead snaps him around 180 degrees (when he sees a rabbit e.g.). That is why I rarely put Ricky in a collar and I NEVER leave a collar when he is in the care of someone else, for example the groomer or doggie day care.

I think there is a middle ground here. There are harnesses that are minimal, inexpensive, and use Velcro fasteners. The go on/off quickly, even on a wiggling puppy. I would NEVER trust one of these on our walkies, they are too unreliable, but in a fenced backyard, just taking a puppy for a potty break, they are fine. The harness I use for Ricky has metal buckles, large webbing, a large chest pad, and relatively expensive. It can withstand a Ricky whiplash while giving him anatomical protection (it is also designed to be a restraint in a car when connected to a seat belt). But with 6 foot lead on Ricky and his 15 pounds accelerating from 6 feet behind me to 6 feet in front of me at rocket speed, it can put a strain on my shoulder. I am constantly scanning our surroundings when on our walkies and shorten up to a tight heel (with no slack in the lead) when I see something that could stimulate him. Therefore, the "zoomie boomerang" while on a lead rarely happens anymore. And of course, Ricky doesn't need a leash to go potty outside anymore.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Molly120213 said:


> I have used a snap on collar for potty trips outside in my yard since day one with Molly for over five years with no issues. I agree that a harness is necessary for walking your dog to protect the trachea, but trying to get one on a wiggly puppy that needs to get outside quickly to go potty seems crazy to me. I don't think we need to scare or shame someone who wants to buy a collar to use until their harness fits their puppy better.


A step in harness is easy to get on and off instead of some of those pull over the head things. We have no fence and I need to get harness on and off easily. The Buddy Belt is what I use but there are likely others that would work. My neighbor's daughter's dog died of trachea collapse a few months ago. This can happen and I would not take the chance.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Ricky’s Popi, could you please share what harness you use? I use Buddy Belts which I really like, but always open minded about finding a better harness. Thank you.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mudpuppymama said:


> Ricky's Popi, could you please share what harness you use? I use Buddy Belts which I really like, but always open minded about finding a better harness. Thank you.


Kurgo-Impact-Harness-Crash-Tested
For Havanese, "small size" It is infinitely adjustable. In the car, we strap him into a seatbelt and thank dog, we have never had to test it. On our walkies, it has been 100% reliable after 4 years of use.

I am not crazy about harnesses with snaps or plastic buckles on walkies or especially as auto restraints. In the backyard for training purposes they are fine. But on a walk or in the car, I want the security of metal "nesting buckles" that Kurgo uses.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Kurgo-Impact-Harness-Crash-Tested
> For Havanese, "small size" It is infinitely adjustable. In the car, we strap him into a seatbelt and thank dog, we have never had to test it. On our walkies, it has been 100% reliable after 4 years of use.
> 
> I am not crazy about harnesses with snaps or plastic buckles on walkies or especially as auto restraints. In the backyard for training purposes they are fine. But on a walk or in the car, I want the security of metal "nesting buckles" that Kurgo uses.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Very fun to watch Kojo eat. He gets so into it, his back legs come off the floor. I am feeding him Blue Buffalo canned puppy mixed with Stella & Chewy's Beef & Salmon Raw patties.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have removed my original post on this thread. I am sorry that this forum has gotten to the point where people can not share different opinions on doing things without getting quoted in responses telling them that what they have said is wrong and imply that there is only one right way of doing things.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Molly120213 said:


> I have removed my original post on this thread. I am sorry that this forum has gotten to the point where people can not share different opinions on doing things without getting quoted in responses telling them that what they have said is wrong and imply that there is only one right way of doing things.


I have also gotten this same feeling on some of my responses. I believe people go to a forum to get advice and that people should be able to freely express their opinions and that the people seeking the advice need to sort it out for themselves and not blindly follow the advice. I also think people need to be less sensitive and stop taking things so personal. I know I have been guilty of this myself. People could also share opposing views a little more courteously.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I have tried to almost always start my posts with some phase about people having different views on some issues to try to reduce some of the strident responses suggesting that there is only one way to approach an issue. 

Sometimes you also have to factor in personal style and fears...for example, I recall discussions about picking up a Havanese in a threatening situation with a larger dog with some people “shouting” never do that for various reasons that might well have some validity but I thought in my mind, “going to go with my gut instinct if it tells me to pick her up”, then someone many of us look to for guidance jumped in and said she picks up hers up in that situation because she wasn’t going to risk the damage that might happen. Take every piece of advice with some caution!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> I have removed my original post on this thread. I am sorry that this forum has gotten to the point where people can not share different opinions on doing things without getting quoted in responses telling them that what they have said is wrong and imply that there is only one right way of doing things.


Molly, I quoted your post in agreement with you, I just didn't express myself well. I apologize. I think it is fine to use a collar in some circumstances and I do use a collar sometimes. No one here would intentionally hurt their dog and so you have to rely on your own good judgement of what is best for you. It is all good.

Molly, you are a valued member of this chat list. Please don't take anything here too personally. You have a right to your opinion and that is good. Please don't leave.

lo siento
Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Molly120213 said:


> I have removed my original post on this thread. I am sorry that this forum has gotten to the point where people can not share different opinions on doing things without getting quoted in responses telling them that what they have said is wrong and imply that there is only one right way of doing things.


Molly, I apologize if I made you feel that way. I actually thought that was a hard and fast rule about small dogs. II didn't realize that there were Velcro leashes. That is why it is good that people share their information. Sometimes we learn something knew. Sometimes we understand there's a better way of doing something. Sometimes we learn something is okay to use, but one needs to understand the risks first. It's all about learning. I did not in any way mean to make you feel as if I was attacking your point of view. I am sorry if I did so.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

No apologies necessary from anyone. In my mind there are two separate activities here that involve Molly - going outside to potty in my yard and going for a walk. For the quick potty trip to the yard the collar works great for us and I just thought suggesting to someone that this would collapse the trachea and possibly kill the dog was a bit extreme. Of course a harness is best for actual walks and that is what I use as well.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Molly120213 said:


> No apologies necessary from anyone. In my mind there are two separate activities here that involve Molly - going outside to potty in my yard and going for a walk. For the quick potty trip to the yard the collar works great for us and I just thought suggesting to someone that this would collapse the trachea and possibly kill the dog was a bit extreme. Of course a harness is best for actual walks and that is what I use as well.


I assume that this is directed at me. I was simply sharing a real situation that happened to a Pomeranian dog who belonged to my neighbor's daughter. This happened recently and was fresh on my mind. It was not some statistic on the internet. I saw the pain this caused to my friend's daughter and wanted to share the risks of using a collar. If this is taken as some horrible scare tactic, that was not my intent. When I got Mia she was my first dog and I was totally unaware that small dogs should not use collars. I wish someone had told me and was trying to help. Sorry you took it wrong but that is your interpretation which is not what I intended. Every time I try to help on this forum, this is what I get. I am out of here.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

What is this? a full moon night? Relax amigos! This is the most supportive forum I have ever been on. Everyone has a right to their opinion and sometimes we don't see eye to eye or agree, but that is no reason to take it personally. A variety of opinions and sharing experiences is what is so helpful to me on this forum, but I get to decide what works best for me and Ricky since I am his primary caretaker and that may not always coincide with someone else's opinion or experience. There is no one universal truth of what is always best for everyone, it is circumstantial in my opinion.

But anyway, I am out of here too. I am out of here taking Ricky for his evening walk, where he will poop and I will pick it up, where he will sniff at some dog awful odoriferous dead thing, where he will breathe the intoxicating Mexican night air, where the staff will greet him with 'hola Ricky" as we walk along, and then we will return home, encouraging him to have a drink of ice cold water, tell him to get in his crate, give him a bedtime cookie ( slice of dehydrated banana), cover his crate with a light blanket, and he will immediately fall asleep, totally exhausted from another beautiful day. So yes, I am out of here too, but both of us will be back tomorrow. :wink2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*collars versus harness*



Molly120213 said:


> No apologies necessary from anyone. In my mind there are two separate activities here that involve Molly - going outside to potty in my yard and going for a walk. For the quick potty trip to the yard the collar works great for us and I just thought suggesting to someone that this would collapse the trachea and possibly kill the dog was a bit extreme. Of course a harness is best for actual walks and that is what I use as well.


I do the same... if I need to take Perry out to the yard at my house (fenced, small, no animals in it) I might snap his leash onto his collar (though this was mostly only when he was on crate rest and wasn't allowed to run, otherwise he generally goes out into the yard sans leash). BUT at my Mom's (unfenced yard, deer, other animals to chase) or on any other type of walk, he's on his harness.


----------



## Ltartof (Sep 17, 2018)

As much exercise as possible. We were saved somewhat by meeting another puppy, and we arranged play dates, either indoors or outside. Che would also bite on us (especially me) a lot, although now at one year he has outgrown that, more or less. It is hard, but relentless consistency, lots of chew toys, and anything to tire him out. I also found going places was interesting and tiring.. I recommend stores that let you bring them in. Home Depot is good! I would label some of the overactivity as "boredom", while I am not sure dogs get bored like we do, new things and sights would always calm him down.


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

I have visitors over every day. He has been one play date last week with a 2-year-old male dog. They did great even though other dog was 4x larger than him. Tux was gentle with him and they just ran around together. I take him for car ride every day somewhere. He isn't getting carsick on short rides but does salivate a lot.

Hasn't rained as much this week so have let him run himself crazy in the backyard for 30 minutes twice a day. I have to watch him close. This AM he was chewing on small rock (small enough to swallow). He will fetch anything I throw. Eats grass. He comes in and naps for at least a hour after running around.

He will come out ex-pen on his own through step-over door and follow me all the way to back door and exit on his own. When I come in, he follows me through back door back to ex-pen but doesn't go in. I have to put him through the door as he would rather run around in living room.

Doing a lot better with potty training. I have only had him two weeks so has learned a lot. Still play bites alot. Has lots of chew toys. He doesn't like Blue Buffalo liver treats in his Kong. So trying to find another treat I can put in Kong. He will devour Stella & Chewy Freeze-dried raw beef & salmon crumbles but I don't want to use that for treat purposes.

Had tiny lick of peanut butter but vomited that soon. Had some lactose-free ice cream yesterday. He was bonkers for more after tiny lick but I didn't give him anymore.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I lost track of the post I was going to quote, but a few people mentioned exercise. I just want to add that while exercise is enormously helpful, sometimes online in places outside the forum it’s really overstressed. Exercise is really important, don’t get me wrong, but I have found that a huge part of that is the instructions and engagement along with the exercise. I’m not exaggerating when I say my dog can keep up all day walking and running around if something interesting is going on, and if I don’t give him instructions along the way to get him focused on something, by the end of it he’s almost more amped up instead of worn out. I have found that most of the time even just a 5 minute walk with lots of “sit” and games is more effective at getting excess energy out (in a time crunch, not every day  vs. letting him run around the yard for half an hour.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> What is this? a full moon night? Relax amigos! This is the most supportive forum I have ever been on. Everyone has a right to their opinion and sometimes we don't see eye to eye or agree, but that is no reason to take it personally. A variety of opinions and sharing experiences is what is so helpful to me on this forum, but I get to decide what works best for me and Ricky since I am his primary caretaker and that may not always coincide with someone else's opinion or experience. There is no one universal truth of what is always best for everyone, it is circumstantial in my opinion.
> 
> But anyway, I am out of here too. I am out of here taking Ricky for his evening walk, where he will poop and I will pick it up, where he will sniff at some dog awful odoriferous dead thing, where he will breathe the intoxicating Mexican night air, where the staff will greet him with 'hola Ricky" as we walk along, and then we will return home, encouraging him to have a drink of ice cold water, tell him to get in his crate, give him a bedtime cookie ( slice of dehydrated banana), cover his crate with a light blanket, and he will immediately fall asleep, totally exhausted from another beautiful day. So yes, I am out of here too, but both of us will be back tomorrow.  :wink2:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I just want to say, I absolutely love you. Mami does not have to be jealous. I love your entire family. What a wonderful group you guys are, and I am glad you are a member of this forum!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I lost track of the post I was going to quote, but a few people mentioned exercise. I just want to add that while exercise is enormously helpful, sometimes online in places outside the forum it's really overstressed. Exercise is really important, don't get me wrong, but I have found that a huge part of that is the instructions and engagement along with the exercise. I'm not exaggerating when I say my dog can keep up all day walking and running around if something interesting is going on, and if I don't give him instructions along the way to get him focused on something, by the end of it he's almost more amped up instead of worn out. I have found that most of the time even just a 5 minute walk with lots of "sit" and games is more effective at getting excess energy out (in a time crunch, not every day  vs. letting him run around the yard for half an hour.


I put organic peanut butter in Zumba's Kong. Just a little because I worry about giving all that fat to a little dog (i understand they can get acute pancreatitis). But Zumba absolutely goes crazy for it.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

LUVmyHava said:


> Ok, I understand puppies are babies and I am trying very hard to train him to be nice little dog. But really frustrated. I have ex-pen in living room. He uses his pee pads fine but poops anywhere in ex-pen, then steps in it before I can scramble to pick it up. I am always doing paw baths and floor clean up. He walks on his pee pads so his white paws are yellow.
> 
> When I let him out of ex-pen, he is biting everything. Unties my shoes, pulling on drapes, play bites me and my clothes, my long hair, bites comb, brush. Haven't tried brushing teeth as so hard to get him to even sit still on my lap. I play with him, throwing toys and playing tug a war. I sprayed bitter apple to stop his chewing on wood furniture. I usually only let him out of ex-pen about 15 minutes at a time and limited to living room where I am. and I get so frustrated with him. He has chew toys in ex-pen. His favorite toy outside pen is empty water bottle.
> 
> ...


You sound like me around 4-8 months of age. I actually thought about re-homing Patti, but didn't have a family member to take her, because my daughter lives with us. :grin2: The grandkids use to set with their feet up on the kitchen chairs to eat .... to avoid Nipping-Patti. :wink2:

One thing you can do when walking your baby, when he nips at your shoes or feet .... take the leash and pull him down to the ground. It'll make hm stop. Havanese are smart and he'll figure out soon to Stop! No need to say anything. He'll figure it out.

As mentioned by others, reduce the size of the ex-pen. Put in a bed and next to it the potty tray. Add two potty trays if the ex-pen is too big. You need to force him to poop on the tray. Don't give him any room to play in the ex-pen.

When he nips your hands too hard, Yelp! Ouch. Pick him up and put him in the ex-pen for a 20 seconds or a minute. If he cries or barks. Ignore him. As soon as he quits barking, let him out.

If he's chewing on furniture, give him a toy. A long toy like a snake is great for getting your hands out of the way when playing tug-of-war. Patti loved! playing tug of war.

When he bitting something you don't want him to bite, put a toy in his mouth.

Whenever we come home from being gone or from just being outside, Patti ALWAYS! greets us with a toy or one of her bones. It's like she's bringing us a present. I think, she learned this because we were always sticking a toy in her mouth during the puppy bitting stage.>

Water Bottles!! They are the Best-of-the-Best dog toys. We put macaroni noodles in them. Patti loved the noise and chewing them. We, also, played fetch.

Patti is now 15-months-old. At 9 months there was a big change.

You might try small split Moose bones to give your little one something to chew on. They're a whole lot cheaper on Amazon than at PetCo. Patti loves the marrow in the bones. They last a long time and you don't have to worry about them getting a soft chewy stuck in their throat.

There is a lot of information on this forum about how to deal with the annoying puppy stage. Check out the History for more info.

You might, also, consider indoor-housebreaking using the potty tray. You'll never have to worry about the weather conditions. It is easy to indoor housebreak a Havanese. After they are housebroken using a potty tray, they'll naturally, also, go outside. If you outdoor housebreak a dog, you can't go back and teach them to use an indoor potty tray. Lots of historical info on the forum about this subject. Check Out: Potty Training topics.

Several us on this forum use Equine Horse Pellets instead of paper potty pads. The paper pads smell. The Pellets similar to Kitty Litter and have no odor. You don't have to change them as often as you do paper pads. I use to change paper pads two or three times a day.

Again ... if you search forum's the history on potty training...you'll find a lot of information about using Equine Horse Pellets.

As others have mentioned, it was very helpful for me to take Patti to a few training classes. It helped teach me on how to manage and develop a Well Mannered Dog.

Keep reading and write when you have a problem. This a great forum for getting good advice.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jeanniek said:


> I put organic peanut butter in Zumba's Kong. Just a little because I worry about giving all that fat to a little dog (i understand they can get acute pancreatitis). But Zumba absolutely goes crazy for it.


My dog never figure out the Kong, but later he did figure out hidden treat toys and other hidden treat games. I always intended to try the Kong again but I lost it and you just reminded me that it turned up a while ago!


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Kojo doing a little better. I take home out often and he has his pee pad tray in ex-pen. He can fetch smaller tennis ball and sit on command. Very smart.

Bitting still problem. He bit my nipple while holding him in recliner. I ouched loudly because really hurt and put him down on floor.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

The peak nipping/chewing time for us was the first two 1-2 months home. It still came up with other family members for longer, but they also let him play rough more than I did and the nips were soft so it wasn’t an issue of bite inhibition, it seemed to me it was a tolerance issue. 

My Havanese was my first puppy so I was really unsure about whether or not it was normal and if I was doing the right things but he did stop completely. I can’t even remember the last time he did it. I should add, he did nip at my pants if he needed to poop off schedule, but once I figured out he was trying to communicate I could see there were other signals he was giving me first. 

I always said “ow” and gave him a bully stick, every single time. I know others have handled it differently, but I think this worked well because it was consistent, it gave him something to chew, and he wasn’t getting attention. My puppy also wasn’t a super aggressive chewer, he chewed for a few minutes and tired himself out, so giving him a bully stick so frequently wasn’t a problem. Whatever you decide to do, make sure it’s consistent and he doesn’t get attention, and prevent as much as you can by letting him chew other things. 

Dave posted articles on bite inhibition for someone recently, was it in this thread? If it isn’t, I’m sure it will come up in a search, and those articles helped me a lot.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

LUVmyHava said:


> Kojo doing a little better. I take home out often and he has his pee pad tray in ex-pen. He can fetch smaller tennis ball and sit on command. Very smart.
> 
> Bitting still problem. He bit my nipple while holding him in recliner. I ouched loudly because really hurt and put him down on floor.


That was the perfect response!


----------

